# Fluval Spec V Office Tank



## Rawkout (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty new to the forum, but I wanted to share my office tank. It hasn't been the cheapest setup, put it's a conversation starter  It's about 3 weeks along. Specs below:

Tank: Fluval Spec V
Filter: Fluval sponge filter / Finnex P360
Light: Finnex Fugeray 16"
Substrate: Eco-Complete
CO2: Fluval Mini CO2 with dumb passive diffuser (seems to do the job)
Fert: mix of EI dry fert and seachem liquid ferts to suppliment (just started ferts)

Flora: Anubias, Water Sprite, Bacopa, DHG, Sagitteria, One of those java moss balls from Petco...sorry, i like them 
Fauna: Dwarf Gourami, 2 Corys, 3 Otos, 3 Nerites, 6 Ghost Shrimp

*I'd be open for suggestions on different scaping/Flora for this tank. The water sprite grows like a weed in there, and I might replace it with something else.


***Edit 4/24/2013 Update*** New images
The tank has gone through a lot of growth and trimmings since I started it. It has some GSA on the anubias because I haven't been in the office for 6 days. Overall, I think the Finnex Fugeray has been a great investment over the stock Spec LED.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

Nice setup. Looks really nice.

Stocking is questionable. The Dwarf Gourami will be happy in there, but the ottos and the corys would be happier in larger groups that this size tank can't support.


----------



## Rawkout (Jan 8, 2013)

Icegoalie32 said:


> Nice setup. Looks really nice.
> 
> Stocking is questionable. The Dwarf Gourami will be happy in there, but the ottos and the corys would be happier in larger groups that this size tank can't support.


Thanks! I agree the stocking isn't optimal. The corys could definitely use a pal or two in a bigger tank. But they're about the only option I have for a cleanup crew at the moment.


----------



## caliherp (Mar 3, 2013)

Any updates? I just bought the 20" FugeRay yesterday and I'd like to know how it's performing for you.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally, i've found amano shrimp to be a lot more prolific cleaners that ghost shrimp. they also have, in my opinion, more interesting markings. i think with those and possibly a nerite that you'd have all the cleanup crew you needed. i've had good luck thus far with just 2 otos in my 8 gallons. only concern i would have in a 5 is that they might run out of natural food. i end up supplementing mine with a mini algae wafer a couple times a week just in case.

just my 2c :icon_redf


----------



## Clavius (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Good job on this tank, I can't wait to see it when the DHG grows in more!


----------



## Rawkout (Jan 8, 2013)

I should have some new pictures tomorrow when I get into the office. The Fugeray is awesome for this setup. I don't get to fert or co2 over the weekend, and with any more light, that would likely spell algae. 

For these plants and this situation, it's great.


----------

